# The types of fish you currently keep?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I figured it would be fun to start a discussion on the various species in our care.

I'll start...

Licorice gourami, sparkling gourami, boraras merah, threadfin rainbowfish, neon tetra, neon goby, scarlet badis, neon dwarf rainbowfish, opal gourami, angelfish, kuhli loach, sand loach, red lizard whiptail catfish, red tail black shark, gypsy king tiger pleco, betta, clown killifish, weather loach, emerald dwarf rasbora, three spot gourami, discus, garra sp., red line torpedo barb, odessa barb, kribensis, leopard frog pleco, silver flying fox, black ghost knife, goldfish, bullhead minnow, bala shark, common plecostomus, filament barb, hillstream loach, iridescent catfish, giant gourami, petricola catfish, and white cloud mountain minnow. 

I think I got everything, what about you guys?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, I'll play:

FW: Koi, Comet, local minnows, Endlers, Ryukin, Orandas, Flame tetras, CRS, Fire shrimp, Blue Dream Rillis.

SW: Marine Bettas, Ocellaris & Black Ocellaris clownfish, Yellow tangs, Purple tang, Sohal tangs, Vlamingi tangs, Bristletooth tang, Royal Gramma, Yellowhead Jawfish, Bangaii & Blue eye Cardinals, Flame hawks, Longnose hawks, Yellow Canary wrasse, Ornate Leopard wrasse, Leopard wrasse, Yellow Shrimp goby, Doliatus rabbitfish, Coral rabbitfish, Black Sailfin blenny.

I have a few random fw fish in the various tanks but these are the ones that I consider the main inhabitants of my fw & sw aquariums.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

You still have those red zebra danio?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

hmm. I only keep shrimp and plants now 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

datfish said:


> You still have those red zebra danio?


Most of those went to my friend and to my daughter's classroom aquarium.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

celestial pearl danios, pure strain endlers, pygmy corys, congo tetras, cardinals, bandit corys, tiger barbs, long fin rosy barbs, kribensis, red cherry shrimp, black rilii shrimp. a pair of killies and a marbled crayfish.


----------



## Kelpie (Apr 28, 2016)

I barely have anything compared to a lot of people here...

Female betta, male betta, danio, black skirt tetra, striped raphael catfish. Will be adding kuhlies and a krib pair in the near future.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I currently have discus, rummynose tetra, Cardinal tetra, penguin tetra, hemiodus gracilis, silver and marble hatchets, large angelfish and a danio that hangs out with the tetras 

oh and a long fin dragon scale Betta who has his own 5g.


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

I currently have Angels, Severums, Bala Sharks, Comm Pleco, Raphael Cat; Gouramies, Swordtails, Cardinals, Rummy Noses, various Cories, Ancistro Pleco.


----------



## mr ry (Jun 19, 2014)

In my. 120 I have. Blue Angels , petricola catfish zebra pleco electric blue jacks and CHANNA guacho 
In the 366 I have blue base Goldhead aro, hero sevrums and a Leopoldi a p14 a pearl and a leoxbd stingrays


----------



## AloraK08 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey all, 
I have:
angelfish
honey gourami
electric blue rams
German blue rams
clown pleco
female bettas
white cloud minnows
male bettas
Neon tetras
Celestial pearl danios
Soon to be emerald dwarf rasboras as well!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Bolivian Rams
Endlers
Cardinals
Ottos
Corydoras metae

Goldfish in a big pot outside


----------

